# Dope A6



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Started new daily driving project. 2004 3.0 Tdi quattro 

Allroad look? Huh.. 









Leather/alcantara sport interior 









Some paintwork polishing, was a little ruff 









Slammed with H&R coilovers, BBS Le Mans 19" 8,5" front, 9,5" rear with 245/35 Hankook. 









Polished lips 









Tight fitment? f*ck airride  










Time to get rid of the spare tyre... 









...and start doing fiberglass sub box 









Stay tuned!


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Absolutely awesome.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## cebo0650 (Jun 26, 2010)

What did you polish the paint with?


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

I used Menzernas polish with 3M pads.


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Subwoofer box is ready









Amps located in original amp rack. 









AMI with iPod adapter fitted in the glove compartment.


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

I wrapped whole car with flat black 3M vinyl! 
RS6 grill, S6 side strips, foglight grills and diffusor painted gloss black. 
All bulbs at front replaced with leds.


----------



## cebo0650 (Jun 26, 2010)

Duke_FI said:


> I wrapped whole car with flat black 3M vinyl!
> RS6 grill, S6 side strips, foglight grills and diffusor painted gloss black.
> All bulbs at front replaced with leds.


WOW, that looks amazing! Did you do it yourself? I've been thinking about wrapping my Avant, but to have it done is quite expensive where I live (Canada) and I'm not sure if it's something I could do myslef.

Also, would you mind telling me more details about the Mazerna polished and 3M pads you used. Which polishes and pads exactly did you use?


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

> WOW, that looks amazing! Did you do it yourself? I've been thinking about wrapping my Avant, but to have it done is quite expensive where I live (Canada) and I'm not sure if it's something I could do myslef.
> 
> Also, would you mind telling me more details about the Mazerna polished and 3M pads you used. Which polishes and pads exactly did you use?


I used Menzernas PO100S and PO85RD 3.02. Yellow and Blue 3M foam pads. On toughtest places I used also Menzernas white pad. 

Yes I wrapped it myself, it was tough job, but finally turned out good. I have played with wraps before so it was not new for me.


----------



## cebo0650 (Jun 26, 2010)

Duke_FI said:


> I used Menzernas PO100S and PO85RD 3.02. Yellow and Blue 3M foam pads. On toughtest places I used also Menzernas white pad.
> 
> Yes I wrapped it myself, it was tough job, but finally turned out good. I have played with wraps before so it was not new for me.


Thanks for the info on the polishing.

I'm assuming there was dis-assembly required? Did you take off the bumper, and things like the trim around the windows in the process?


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Only front bumber was disassembled.


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

Sick ride for sure! What LED type bulbs did you use for the front?


----------



## dish90 (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice A6! Love the stealth subwoofer in the boot!


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Few pics with my girlfriends Tweety Golf 










Check it out
http://www.duke.1g.fi/kuvat/Audi+A6+3.0+Tdi/With+Tweety/

ic:ic:ic:


----------



## MainlandMig (May 11, 2010)

*Recessed iPod?*

Where the adaptor and iPod is recessed in the glove box was that stock or did u do that yourself... If DIY man. Ingenious...good work. What kind of prep work was needed to prior to painting the fog light surrounds? What offset r u running?


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Adapter (AMI) was bought @ http://www.naviservice.com.pl/?lang=en it steals the MOST signal from the cd-changer in the glove compartment, adapter box was stucked behind the changer.

Fog light surrounds were softly sanded with 400 grit paper. Offset is 32 on each wheel.


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks so clean! Love the subtle mods, the LMs look great. Gives me inspiration for my dads car, he just bought a black on black 3.2L S-line 2 days ago. Love the way the car handles and performs. The Haldex bites the road far better than the 4mo I'm used to. Even the exhaust note is perfect. Tame under normal driving conditions with a snarl when you get on it.


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

A6 has torsen, not haldex. Haldex sucks if you ask me, I've had TT earlier.


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Winter look @ my new garage


















8x18" Gallardo reps painted black









-25c outside here :snowcool:


----------



## dan596 (Nov 8, 2005)

Big :thumbup: Well done!


----------



## rjdubtuner (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow now thats cold. Car is looking very nice. 
:thumbup:


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

Very smart. Welldone......!


----------



## TruSpdGti (Oct 8, 2004)

car looks sick man. how did you hook up your sub and amp?


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Summer is here! 
De-Wrap time. 

















10x20" Vertini Stance 5. Falken 255/30 on every corner. 

2010 S-line front bumber. 

More pics 
http://www.duke.1g.fi/kuvat/Audi A6 3.0 Tdi/Huhtikuu 2012/


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

WOW....looks HAWt with the new summer shoes.
What spec are those 20x10"...offset? Any rubbing. Did you have to roll the fenders?


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

You inspire me man. I have a modified B6 Passat now and am wondering what to get in the next couple of years and your A6 leaves me speechless.


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

Based upon the size,MIT may just do me to opt for an A6 as opposed to a A4. I'm 6"2 245lbs, do you think this car will accommodate a family of four?


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Offset is 42 on every wheel. Rear fenders rolled and painted, but that wasn't really necessary yet, airride is comig later, thats why. No rubbing at this point.

A6 is much bigger than A4. Suits perfectly for four people, legroom at the backseat is very good.


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

This is a really nice car. 

I'm looking at an 05 3.2L A6 right now in the US, going to PM you to see what you think about the cars. I'm new to Audis but these look too good for me to say no, I think.


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

hey man the car's looking cherry! what are you using for your daylight running light bulb?


----------



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

*Proper rim size*

Hey duke. 

I was thinking about purchasing some 20s for my A6. Do you think I should play it safe with a 20x8 wheel or can I get away with a 20X9 and stretch the tire a little. I am currently running [email protected] springs that drop it only 1.6" around. Let me know your thoughts


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

jMkV: 10x20 goes on every corner without mods if the offset is more than 40. Only 8" would look stupid. 










New pics http://duke.1g.fi/kuvat/Audi+A6+3.0+Tdi/Summer+2012/


----------



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

*Awesome*

I'll take your word for it. Your car is looking great and from the look of your former projects you know what you are doing. I'll post pics of my new project on here soon.


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Finally got time and inspiration to change the front speakers. Also all new wiring was made. 









Damped encolosures with Dynamat Extreme and put some wool inside. 

















OEM speakers are little... err poor?


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

You are some serious inspiration sir!:thumbup:


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

New subbox was made 









Old one must go for a reason :what: 









Rear 









Front old H&R equipped with Universal Airi Aerosport bags. 









Fenders were widened a little bit. 
























New tail pipes 









It could be a little lower...


----------



## driverfound26 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey man where did you score the Lambo reps I love them I was thinking of going with either those of the s6


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Lambos are my winter tyres. Only drive them on snow.


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Pretty freaking sweet. Your photos are great, too. Do you use any kind of additional photography lighting?


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Last picture was taken by my friend Jape, with three flashes. www.jtmedia.fi


----------



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

Duke I would sure love to know what type of spring compressor you use to remove the rear springs


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Crowbar and huge screwdriver


----------



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

Awesome job... Your car is motivating me to GET TO WORK on mine.. So how serious were you about that rear spring removal?


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Very serious, violance is what they need!  

Just cruzin


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Awesome, simply awesome.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Sub'd. Hopefully picking up a S6 soon. More low will be first on the list. With the air, is there anyway to get the front lower?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Sub'd. Hopefully picking up a S6 soon. More low will be first on the list. With the air, is there anyway to get the front lower?


 See my build thread. I'm low enough up front to scrape the front bumper.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

mikegilbert said:


> See my build thread. I'm low enough up front to scrape the front bumper.


 Link?


----------



## BoiseAuctioneer (Oct 8, 2012)

Beautiful build, How do you like the ride with Air ride performance wise?


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Ride is more comfort than static, but some of the steering accuracy was lost.

New winter wheels








18" OEM RS6 painted with RS6+ dolomite grey.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks pimp , love the set up


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Love the car, gives me ideas:laugh:


----------



## rick chi-town (Jun 14, 2010)

Duke, the car is incredible!!! I just picked up an '07 A6, and am just beginning the mod process, as others have said, you're car is motivation!! Couple things... #1, you still haven't answered what kind of LED's you're running for the DRL's? And do they throw any codes on the dash? And #2, I obviously don't read or speak Finland, but your house is equally as incredible! Nicely done in that part of the world my friend, nicely done...  :thumbup: Rick


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

THX Rick! I don't really remember the led bulb types, but they were CAN LED's so no fault codes from the DRL:s. Fog lights (H7) gives a fault code. Pain in the ass that BEEP sound


----------



## eric2004 (Dec 22, 2012)

:thumbup:Nice Job


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Ready to Wörthersee!


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

Ride looks really good, just about to pick up my new A6 Quattro (2007 3.2L) from the dealer tomorrow so I'm looking for some inspiration. What is your latest wheel fitment and Airride set up if you don't mind.

I'm coming from a MKIV vw jetta 1.8t so this is a big jump for me, size wise. I'm excited though!


----------

